# Recreational Equine Driving 100 Hour Challenge



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 5, 2010)

I know Adair asked me about this. It is just for fun.

Here are the rules:

My link

To join you need to join Yahoogroups Recreational Equine Driving list. Then join the Challenge




I find it motivational and have only been signed up for a few weeks. It may take us a while to reach our goal but it is fun to see your time go up



ANd you can use more than one horse. The main thing is only actual driving time counts- from the time you say walk on til the time you say whoa...not grooming, harnessing, hitching....

Hope to see some of you on the chart

Angie


----------



## Sixstardanes (Dec 5, 2010)

Sounds interesting





What's the fee? From the page of the rules it was x'd out.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 5, 2010)

I haven't paid any fee....I think it is free...maybe if you want a certificate when you reach the 100 hours there is a charge? I can ask





Angie


----------



## RhineStone (Dec 5, 2010)

American Driving Society also has an Hours to Drive program. http://www.americandrivingsociety.org/rec_hours_drive.asp I think the only fee is that you need to be a member.

Myrna


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Myrna,

I have seen that too. Looks neat and I have thought about doing that one as well. One thing I like about the Rec Equine driving list Challenge is you email in your times and they chart them. Actually it is Eve Dexter (who has minis) charts the times and you can see your time grow on the webpage. I am so grateful that she does that as it makes it easier and less stress for me.





Angie


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Dec 11, 2010)

It was a beautiful day here for December in upstate NY so Buck and I managed to get another 45 minutes of driving in towards our challenge.





I tried to keep things fresh and fun for him today. He loves to work- well to him it is playtime. We would work on getting some straightness today, he is crooked to the left at times, we got a few nice strides being straight today ...then would play at bending and doing circles, then down to the wooded hillside in the back through the crunchy leaves and up the hill.

Getting a nice relaxed walk was another goal today, back swinging, nice 4 beat gait...quite relaxing. And practicing standing, just standing and watching traffic zoom by...





Aside from the couple dives to snatch a bite of grass, he was a good little munchkin.



We took a walk once he was unharnessed and cooled him out, then turned him and his partner in crime, Wish, out in the pasture while I made up their stalls.

Hope I can squeeze in more driving before the snow flies...or the mud arrives.





Angie


----------



## BannerBrat (Dec 13, 2010)




----------

